# Imac G5 20" Ca rame PT1 !!! Grave



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour les petits loups,


Je suis parti chez PC City pour acheter mon imac G5, comme ça coute un peu quand même.
J'avais embarqué ma femme pour quel puisse voir l'objet à 2000 euros.
Je lui fait essayé sur le Imac G5 20" de demo et là catastrophe CA RAME PT1 BORDEL.

TERRIBLE COMME CA RAME.

Du coup ma femme a commencé à remettre en doute la puissance de ce bouzin (elle est habitué à un Athlon 64 3400+ avec 1Go de DDR!)
Et je dois dire moi aussi.

Du coup je sais plus : Est ce les 256 Mo de RAM qui fond que cela rame (Surtout à l'ouverture des fenêtres et pire quand on les bouge!!)

Au secours c'est normal d'avoir cette sensation.

Inutile de vous dire que je suis reparti sans.

C'était mon premier achat mac après mon ipod (Batterie de merde entre parenthèse)
Et là je suis plus indécie que jamais.

Aidez moi ??
256 MO trop juste ?
est ce que cela sera pire sous tiger ??


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2004)

un peu de politesse STP


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2004)

Oui désolé mais je suis assez deçu, par contre ta remarque ne m'aiguille pas sur la réponse


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

256Mb de Ram c'est vrai que c'est un peu juste. On ne va pas y revenir, mais Apple a été un peu radine et il faut en tout cas au minimum doubler la Ram à l'achat. C'est un conseil.

Sinon, j'ai un iMac G5 20", j'en suis très satisfait, mais néamoins un peu déçu de certaines tâches exécutées, notamment les lancements d'applications.  Je pensais, à tort, que ça boostait plus de ce côté-là.

On m'avait ensuite donné la réponse suivante:



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le lancements des applis n'est pas vraiment significatif de la vitesse d'un procésseur.
> 
> Le G4 est un bon procésseur, mais il te suffira d'utiliser des documents photoshop conséquents par exemple (ou du montage vidéo...) et je t'assure que tu verra une différence ;-)


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse.
En gros faut prévoir 1Go de DDR chez Rue-montgallet.

Est tu satisfait réellement de ton imac G5, as tu un PC correct pour comparer ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse.
> En gros faut prévoir 1Go de DDR chez Rue-montgallet.
> 
> Est tu satisfait réellement de ton imac G5, as tu un PC correct pour comparer ?



Attention à avoir deux barrettes identiques si tu veux bénéficier de la mémoire 128bits, soit 2x512Mb plutôt qu'une fois 1Gb! Voir les infos sur Macbidouille.

Sinon, je n'ai pas de PC pour comparer.  Tu peux voir ce que je pense de l'iMac ici.


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2004)

Oui je sais, je vais prendre 2*512 Samsung ca suffit car cela rajoute 1000FRF encore.
Je sais toujours pas quoi faire car un mega PC c'est aussi  2000 euros donc là mon coeur balance


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

prend un mac; ete voit,
 si tu ne le veut plus, donne le moi, ou vend le moi pour 1¤ symbolique!


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais, je vais prendre 2*512 Samsung ca suffit car cela rajoute 1000FRF encore.
> Je sais toujours pas quoi faire car un mega PC c'est aussi 2000 euros donc là mon coeur balance


Reflexion de tous les utilisateurs pc qui passent sur mac, mais ca rame ? Réponse :
- Oui ca rame avec 256 Mb, 512 est le mini.
- Non ca ne rame pas, les applications mettent plus de temps à se lancer mais tu peux en lancer beaucoup plus en meme temps. Il ne faut pas oublier que osx est basé sur une unix qui n'est pas réputé pour sa rapidité mais plutot pour sa stabilité.
Lance photoshop, golive ou dreamwaver, winamp ou itune et bryce sur PC tu vas voir que son athlon va commencer à faire sérieusement la gueule, pas à cause de la puissance brute de la machine mais plutot à cause de windows XP.
Fait la meme chose sous OSX et tu verras que tout se passera sans soucis 

Mais il est vrai que cette lenteur est choquante sur une machine équipé de 256 mo de ram 

PS : Pourquoi ne pas commencer en rachetant une barrete de 256 mo de ram d'origine apple a une personne qui n'en a pas l'utilité (compter environ 35 ¤ sur le marché).


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2004)

Pas mal comme conseil.

C'est soit ça, soit un PC silencieux.
Car le bruit je peux plus.


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal comme conseil.
> 
> C'est soit ça, soit un PC silencieux.
> Car le bruit je peux plus.


Philou pose toi la question de tes besoins et pense aussi a la perennité de ton achat, que vaudra ton pc dans 1 an, que vaudra ton mac ?
Que veux tu faire sur ta machine ? Surf, montage, jeux ... Pose toi les bonnes questions


----------



## yoffy (18 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> PS : Pourquoi ne pas commencer en rachetant une barrete de 256 mo de ram d'origine apple a une personne qui n'en a pas l'utilité (compter environ 35 ¤ sur le marché).


Il y a aussi:
-1 de 512 Apple = +80¤
-1 de 512 Macway ou autre = environ 100¤
Bon,allez,on fait le tout à + 200¤ pour 2*512 = 1 Go de Ram.
Simplement,comme le fait remarquer WebOliver,attrention au mixage Apple/non Apple.


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2004)

comment ca se fait que la barrette macway soit plus cher que celle de apple??


----------



## Cricri (18 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Reflexion de tous les utilisateurs pc qui passent sur mac, mais ca rame ? Réponse :
> - Oui ca rame avec 256 Mb, 512 est le mini.
> - Non ca ne rame pas, les applications mettent plus de temps à se lancer mais tu peux en lancer beaucoup plus en meme temps. Il ne faut pas oublier que osx est basé sur une unix qui n'est pas réputé pour sa rapidité mais plutot pour sa stabilité.
> Lance photoshop, golive ou dreamwaver, winamp ou itune et bryce sur PC tu vas voir que son athlon va commencer à faire sérieusement la gueule, pas à cause de la puissance brute de la machine mais plutot à cause de windows XP.
> ...



OUi ça me fait penser hier j'étais chez ma voisine qui avait un problème avec le pilote de son modem. Elle est sous XP, je redémarre la bête en lui disant "il est chouette votre ordi", ensuite un fois le bureau monté je clic à droite à gauche pour lancer des applis, elle me fait "faut attendre un peu, il aime pas quand on lance tout de suite plusieurs applis". Ca avait l'air vrai qu'il aimait pas ça son HP...

Ah ah, ca fait longtemps que je fais ça sur mon iMac DV 400  SE avec 1 Go qui rame la mort ! ( respect pour ceux qui pense que OS X tourne très bien sur un iMac DV et qui me font bien rigoler)


----------



## yoffy (19 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> comment ca se fait que la barrette macway soit plus cher que celle de apple??


En fait les 80¤ Apple sont ce qu'il faut rajouter à la commande pour avoir 1*512 au lieu de 1*256.
La barette de 256 est "reprise" par Apple:ce n'est donc que le prix de +256.


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

apple fait des reducs sur les barettes quand on achete chez eux?
 c'est comme dans le film "les pirates de la silicon valley", steve a une pince et te fait ton mac sur mesure!
 lol:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

> Ah ah, ca fait longtemps que je fais ça sur mon iMac DV 400 SE avec 1 Go qui rame la mort ! ( respect pour ceux qui pense que OS X tourne très bien sur un iMac DV et qui me font bien rigoler)



C'est bien tu dois rigoler souvent alors


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je sais plus : Est ce les 256 Mo de RAM qui fond que cela rame (Surtout à l'ouverture des fenêtres et pire quand on les bouge!!)



Tiens si ça peut t'aider un peu, regarde cette petite vidéo perso, c'est un divx que j'ai fait avec mon ptit appareil numérique. Pour les macintocheux faut faire un "crtl+clic" pour télécharger le fichier sur le disc car sinon SAFARI ne le lit pas dans la fenêtre, après lisez le avec QT si vous avez les bons CODEC ou alors avec Mplayer. 

Ce ptit test est réalisé avec un modeste powermac G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram.
Comme tu pourras le voir, c'est quand même loin de ramer alors j'imagine avec l'imac G4 20, ça devrait aller tout seul 

Vidéo exemple OSX

Un 2e essai où là le mac a un peu plus de mal (mais ça me paraît assez normal vu le nombre de fichiers QT ouverts


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Bah alors JPTK... tu ne fais jouer qu'une seule séquence ? Moi pour une démo, avec 256Mo de RAM (maintennant 512 ) je lance une séquence en fond d'écran avec desktopMovieplayer, je fais jouer l'aperçu de cete séquence ds le Finder, je l'ouvre dans QuickTime et en même temps ave VLC ... ce qui fait que le même fichier vidéo est lu simultanément par quatre applis (bon, faut couper le son sinon->bordel ) sans problême (je sais pas si c'est très bon pour le DD   mais ça tue pour les pcistes ) ... tout en continuant à dl en p2p, avec safari qui m'affiche un pt'it gars qui remue les jambes...et d'autres applis ouvertes...
Sinon, avec mon modeste G4 1Ghz 256Ko de cache, j'ouvre sans pblm 6 vidéos simultannées sur QuickTime...


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors JPTK... tu ne fais jouer qu'une seule séquence ? Moi pour une démo, avec 256Mo de RAM (maintennant 512 ) je lance une séquence en fond d'écran avec desktopMovieplayer, je fais jouer l'aperçu de cete séquence ds le Finder, je l'ouvre dans QuickTime et en même temps ave VLC ... ce qui fait que le même fichier vidéo est lu simultanément par quatre applis (bon, faut couper le son sinon->bordel ) sans problême (je sais pas si c'est très bon pour le DD   mais ça tue pour les pcistes ) ... tout en continuant à dl en p2p, avec safari qui m'affiche un pt'it gars qui remue les jambes...et d'autres applis ouvertes...
> Sinon, avec mon modeste G4 1Ghz 256Ko de cache, j'ouvre sans pblm 6 vidéos simultannées sur QuickTime...



Bah ouai sinon, avec plusieurs séquences ça marche aussi mais c'est pas aussi fluide, surtout quand t'appuie sur F11, faudra que j'essaye ton truc là, c'est pas mal en effet


----------



## macintroll (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les petits loups,
> 
> 
> Je suis parti chez PC City pour acheter mon imac G5, comme ça coute un peu quand même.
> ...



Juste comme ca !
Ton PC avec seulement 256 Mo de ram , il rame ou tout est fluide !? non sérieusement ca me fait délirer des reflexions pareilles !

regarde je te la fait dans l'autre sens :
Je comprend pas le Celeron 1,8 Ghz avec 256Mo il rame comme c pas permis sous XP... moi qui suis habitué a un G5 bi2Ghz avec 4 Go de ram, je comprend pas comment ils peuvent vendre ca .. etc ...

Ca sens le troll ! non?


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ca !
> Ton PC avec seulement 256 Mo de ram , il rame ou tout est fluide !? non sérieusement ca me fait délirer des reflexions pareilles !
> 
> regarde je te la fait dans l'autre sens :
> ...


Bof ca veut rien dire, un pc avec 256 Mo de ram s'en tirera toujours mieux qu'un Mac ... Dans tous les cas ca n'excuse pas le fait qu'Apple livre ses machines avec 256 Mo de ram ce qui est casiement inutilisable au quotidien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

ben moi g une grosse daube de PC avec 256 de Rdram 1024 + 2 disques scsi untra 3 15 000 trs/min anec une quadro 4 750 XGL 128mo ...... bon tout le monde allucine quand je fait tourner farcry .... mais il swape comme un bourin avant de lancer le jeu, pareil pour doom 3 ... mais ça marche, mais ce qui m'énerve par dessus tout c quand ton install a + d'un ans que ton windows te sert a te matter un p'tit film penard dans ta chambre et qu'il se met a rammer l'ors de l'ouverture d'un put... de fichier, ou a l'ouverture de winamp et que ça te foue l'exporer en caraffe et que tu fait "ctrl shift echap" pour avoir le gestionnaire de tache pour niquer la tronche du process qui prend 100% du cpu et qu'aprés tu relance ton explorer... et t'entend criiiiiiiiiiii (les disques qui grattent) ben moi ça me fou les glande ... il fait jamais ça quand je rentre et que g mes timberland aux pied .... alors ça fait que hier g shooter dedant quand gt en pyjama et chausson ... et je me suis retourner tout les orteils donc je me suis encore plus énerver et g tapper sur la tour .... et g mal aux mains ...

arff non vraiement parfois il me fou dans des rages dingues ... c pour ça je suis en train de taner mon padré pour qu'il me revende mon beau powermac que je lui avais vendu ....


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Bof ca veut rien dire, un pc avec 256 Mo de ram s'en tirera toujours mieux qu'un Mac ... Dans tous les cas ca n'excuse pas le fait qu'Apple livre ses machines avec 256 Mo de ram ce qui est casiement inutilisable au quotidien


 Il s'en tirera mieux pour quoi ? il saturera avant le Mac au niveau de la gestion de la RAM et des  multiples applis ouvertes en condition réelle...et c'est ça qui compte.


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Octobre 2004)

Oui enfin on dérive là.
L'objectif de mon post n'était pas de relancer la geguerre MAC/PC car je m'en fiche et en plus cela me saoul.

L'objectif principal était de savoir et d'en être bien sur : Qui si j'achete un Imac G5 avec 1 GO ou 512 MO alors j'aurais pas cette sensation de lenteur que j'avais observé.

Maintenant si personne ne peut me répondre, c'est pas grave, je reconsidérerais mon achat soit sur un Power Mac G5 soit sur du PC+watercooling

Pour répondre à Macintroll, un céléron 1.8 + 256Mo ça coute pas 2000 euros.
Et surtout à 2000¤ on a le droit d'être un peu exigent.
Pour bcp 2000¤ c'est plus d'un mois de salaire.


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin on dérive là.
> L'objectif de mon post n'était pas de relancer la geguerre MAC/PC car je m'en fiche et en plus cela me saoul.
> 
> L'objectif principal était de savoir et d'en être bien sur : Qui si j'achete un Imac G5 avec 1 GO ou 512 MO alors j'aurais pas cette sensation de lenteur que j'avais observé.
> ...


Philou si t'es pas pressé je recois ma machine cette semaine et la seconde barrette sous peu, je pourrais te donner mes impressions.
J'ai eu plusieurs offre pour me vendre une barrette de 256 Mo 
Je pense qu'en plus l'effet de lenteur que tu as pu ressentir est en partie normal, il suffit de désactiver certains effets et la machine devient plus réactive.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin on dérive là.
> L'objectif de mon post n'était pas de relancer la geguerre MAC/PC car je m'en fiche et en plus cela me saoul.
> 
> L'objectif principal était de savoir et d'en être bien sur : Qui si j'achete un Imac G5 avec 1 GO ou 512 MO alors j'aurais pas cette sensation de lenteur que j'avais observé.
> ...




T'es pas obligé de retenir que les posts qui ne te répondaient pas !   
Je crois qu'on t'a répondu déjà non ? Tu abuses là je crois... en plus tu as même 2 vidéos, tu les as regardé au moins ?  :hein:


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux faire une recherche sur MacGé , ces remarques/questions à propos de la différence d'affichage entre OsX et XP sont légions..; il en ressort que ça choque les switchers au début, puis qu'il s'y habituent et finissent au contraire par l'apprécier cette douceur d'interface contrairement à l'agressivité des fenêtres d'xp qui te sautent aux yeux intempestivement...

Si tu trouves qu'une appli met du temps à s'ouvrir(ce sont surtout les grosses applis), ben tu n'a qu'a faire comme la plupart des Macusers: tu la laisse ouverte ! Pas besoin de refermer les applis comme sous windows...avoir 10 applis ouvertes ne gêne en rien les perfomances du systême, et de plus le masquage des applis (comment t'expliquer...en fait ton appli disparait de l'écran mais reste ouverte...sans être pour autant diminuée ds le Dock...donc elle ne te gêne plus tout en étant prète en 1 quart de seconde, ou même en tournant en fond...par ex tu masques tes softs de p2p et iTunes...)...

Si on entre ds un débat Mac/pc, c'est qu'ils sont différents et que ta question est en gros : "je veux pareil sur le Mac que ce que j'ai sur le pc"... et ça , ça ne peut être... 
Si les menus mettent 1/2s à s'afficher sur Mac alors qu'ils mettent 1/4s sur XP ben un Macuser te répondra qu'il utilise un raccourci-clavier qui prend encore moins de temps à s'effectuer...
Idem, si tu trouves que les fenêtre mettent du temps à s'afficher, un Macuser te dira: "lance 6 applis sur XP et passe d'une fenêtre à l'autre on verra si c'est plus fluide" ...

Bref les deux sont différents et il ressort des témoignages des switchers que la rapidité apparente d'affichage des éléments sur XP n'est que poudre aux yeux (un peu comme une R5 tunnée avec faux pot percé chromé et jantes alu) et que MacOsX se révelle plus agréable et bien plus efficace à utiliser au bout du compte... seulement il faut oublier windows et apprendre à se servir d'un Mac comme on se sert d'un Mac (on conduit pas un ULM comme un VTT...)


(ps: 2000¤ pour moi c'est 6mois de RMI...)


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Philou si t'es pas pressé je recois ma machine cette semaine et la seconde barrette sous peu, je pourrais te donner mes impressions.
> J'ai eu plusieurs offre pour me vendre une barrette de 256 Mo
> Je pense qu'en plus l'effet de lenteur que tu as pu ressentir est en partie normal, il suffit de désactiver certains effets et la machine devient plus réactive.



Merci pour ta proposition, j'attends en effet ton avis.
Sinon j'ai pensé que je pouvais aussi l'acheter à la FNAC ou on a 15 jours pour le rendre si on est pas satisfait.
Mieux vaut le rendre si je ne m'y fait pas que regretter son achat.

Merci FloX pour tes infos  

SVP arretez de comparer XP à OSX mais j'ai uniquement dit que cela me semblait lent.


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta proposition, j'attends en effet ton avis.
> Sinon j'ai pensé que je pouvais aussi l'acheter à la FNAC ou on a 15 jours pour le rendre si on est pas satisfait.
> Mieux vaut le rendre si je ne m'y fait pas que regretter son achat.
> 
> ...


Bonne idée mais bon la FNAC pour la dispo en imac c'est pas encore ca pour le moment


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Octobre 2004)

Oui clair,
mais là en lisant tous les postes du forum, je suis de plus en plus méfiant sur cet imac G5.
Y en a qui disent que c'est le vieux PowerMac G5 qui avait été retiré du catalogue.
Notament à cause de ses 600Mhz de frontbus


----------



## Lizandre (19 Octobre 2004)

Cher Philo1789,

Gardes la tête sur les épaules ! Vois tu, les MacUsers sont des raleurs impénitents qui aiment s'étriper sur leur sujet favori : le mac.

Etant récent switcher après une vie exclusivement Windows, j'ai donné mes premières impressions quelques semaines après mon switch.

Tu verras, j'y parle de la différence de vitesse. En plus, j'ai un portable, qui est moins rapide que ton iMac G5.

Ce qui est dit plus haut est tout à fait exact : MacOS est CONSTRUIT pour être un peu plus lent, grace à des effets d'interface. Il existe des softs gratuits qui permettent de modifier les réglages du système et d'accélérer l'affichage.

mais au delà de la cosmétique, ce qui frappe l'utilisateur qui vient du PC, c'est qu'il faut beaucoup d'appliations ouvertes pour ralentir le système. Sans compter que tu peux laisser inactives MAIS ouvertes celles dont tu ne te serts pas, sans incidence sur la performance.

Sinon, 256 MO, c'est vraiment ça qui va pas.


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai pensé que je pouvais aussi l'acheter à la FNAC ou on a 15 jours pour le rendre si on est pas satisfait.
> Mieux vaut le rendre si je ne m'y fait pas que regretter son achat.



15 jours c'est court pour changer completement d'habitudes et pouvoir juger un nouvel Os...



			
				Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> SVP arretez de comparer XP à OSX mais j'ai uniquement dit que cela me semblait lent.


  :hein: comment veux tu qu'on te réponde malin ! La lenteur que tu as perçue est due aux différences OsX/XP donc on est bien obligé d'en parler pour t'expliquer. Cette lenteur (qui si tu as tout bien lu n'en n'est pas vraiment une) n'est pas due au processeur mais à l'Os (et un peu la RAM aussi...)

Je te trouve bien exigeant de nous demander des renseignements puis de nous ordonner d'arreter de faire des efforts pour te répondre de manière complète !


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Ouai et moi j'arrête de participer à ce thread et je mets mes vidéos dans mes fesses   
Qu'il se démerde, il fait comme si j'existais pas le Philou et bien c'est cool, qu'il se démerde et qu'il reste sur pc tiens !    

C'était quand même parlant nan ? A moins qu'il n'arrive pas à lire les vidéos ?


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Octobre 2004)

Non, j'apprécie vos conseils

Lizandre a raison les MacUsers sont des raleurs c'est grave.

Fo comprendre un utilisateur de PC qui souhaite passer au MAc, y a de quoi flipper, et surtout au niveau du porte monaie
Superbe tes video, voilà t'est content ! LOL


----------



## niconono (19 Octobre 2004)

Ben pour etre honnete, la premiere fois que j'ai vu un imac G5 dans un magasin, ben il ramait comme pas possible...
Un coup d'oeil dans le doc pour voir la quantite d'applis ouvertes (office par ex : PPT, word et excel), plus une isight en plein ecran, pour comprendre que ca devait swapper quelques peu avec ses pauvres 256Mo..
Une fois ferme les trucs qui servent a rien, ben c'etait une bien belle bete   :love: qui me fait presque regreter mon PB 15"    


(pour info je bosse au labo sur un PC avec XP et 256Mo de ram et bien c'est un CAUCHEMAR des qu'il y a autre chose que Notes et 2 fenetres Explorer d'ouverts..)


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour etre honnete, la premiere fois que j'ai vu un imac G5 dans un magasin, ben il ramait comme pas possible...
> Un coup d'oeil dans le doc pour voir la quantite d'applis ouvertes (office par ex : PPT, word et excel), plus une isight en plein ecran, pour comprendre que ca devait swapper quelques peu avec ses pauvres 256Mo..
> Une fois ferme les trucs qui servent a rien, ben c'etait une bien belle bete :love: qui me fait presque regreter mon PB 15"
> 
> ...


Effectivement, puis faut peut etre placer la machine en mode perf pour voir un peu ce qu'elle a dans le ventre


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe tes video, voilà t'est content ! LOL



Ouai  :mouais:   

Moi je les ai pas mis là pour faire joli, mais juste pour que tu te rendes comptes de ce que ça donne sur un G4 1 ghz avec 1  go de ram. Alors si ça tourne bien chez moi, avec un imac G5 ça va dépoter et ça n'ira en tout cas pas moins vite.


----------



## krigepouh (19 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai pas de G5, mais plusieurs G4, et d'après mes observations je suis tenté de te dire de passer directement à 1 Go, OSX est très très très gourmand en RAM ; 512 Mo c'est trop juste sur un iMac G4 800 que j'ai et avec lequel je n'utilise QUE les iApp (iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD) ca rame à mort !!
1 Go c'est le minimum pour bosser au quotidien (ce que je fais sur un PowerBook 17" 1 Ghz, HD interne 7200 t/mn).
Bref, lorsque j'en aurais le moyens, mon iMac passera à 768 Mo minimum et mon PowerBook à 1,5 Go, OSX sera, pour moi, parfaitement à l'aise.
256 Mo sur l'iMac G5 cela n'a aucun sens sous OSX, Apple s'est toujours foutu de la gueule des gens sur ce plan là...
Cela dit c'est pareil sur mon Sony portable P4 2,4 Ghz, il n'a "que" 512 Mo de RAM, je l'utilise dans un cadre professionnel et en fin de journée il fait toujours la gueule, problème de rafraichissement de fenêtres, lenteurs, le reboot s'impose quoi ! Un peu de RAM, ne lui ferais sans doute pas de mal.

Go pour le giga de RAM si tu peux, tu ne regretteras pas ton passage sous OSX-Panther et l'an prochain sur Tiger qui va casser la baraque ! Tu vas vivre une sacré expérience !


----------



## me (20 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de G5, mais plusieurs G4, et d'après mes observations je suis tenté de te dire de passer directement à 1 Go, OSX est très très très gourmand en RAM ; 512 Mo c'est trop juste sur un iMac G4 800 que j'ai et avec lequel je n'utilise QUE les iApp (iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD) ca rame à mort !!


Cela vient peut être plus des iApps que de la RAM. Quelle version des iApps as-tu ? J'avais effectivement les mêmes problèmes, mais le dernier pack iLife a tout solutionné: tu verras une extraordinaire différence: iPhoto et iMovie étaient très très confortables sur mon iBook (G3) avec 500 Mo de RAM...


----------



## krigepouh (20 Octobre 2004)

Excuse moi mais j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à te croire !
J'ai le dernier pack iLife, la différence est vraiment flagrante comparé à la version précédente, mais iPhoto avec 3000 photos à vraiment du mal à tourner chez moi.
Un HD 7200 t/mn ne ferait pas de mal à mon iMac d'ailleurs 

a+


----------



## sergio (23 Octobre 2004)

Salut Philou
Moi ai un iMac G5 1,8 20pouces. C'est vrai qu'au debut avec ses 256Mo de Ram, c t pas tres rapide ! 
Suis passé a 2x512 Mo (samsung rue Montgallet  175euros) et la maintenant c vraiment plus rapide ! Je peux lancer pleins d'applis en meme temps et ca marche tres tres bien ! 
Voila ! Si tu as d'autres questions n'hesite pas !
A+


----------



## krigepouh (23 Octobre 2004)

Ouaip, lorsque je dois conseiller quelqu'un pour l'achat d'un Mac, chose qui m'arrive très souvent ces derniers temps  , je leur "impose" l'achat immédiat du maximum de ram possible.


----------



## kitetrip (23 Octobre 2004)

kortex a dit:
			
		

> ben moi g une grosse daube de PC avec 256 de Rdram 1024 + 2 disques scsi untra 3 15 000 trs/min *avec une quadro 4 750 XGL 128mo* ...... bon tout le monde allucine quand je fait tourner farcry ....


C'est pas une carte vidéo pour utilisation professionnelle ça ???


----------



## Philou1789 (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci sergio, amuse toi bien avec ton imac


----------



## iFRS (23 Octobre 2004)

Salut les gars
on nous parle souvent de mettre 1Go dans le nouvel iMac, pourquoi ne pas grimper de suite à 2Go ?
Bon WE


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai  :mouais:
> 
> Moi je les ai pas mis là pour faire joli, mais juste pour que tu te rendes comptes de ce que ça donne sur un G4 1 ghz avec 1  go de ram. Alors si ça tourne bien chez moi, avec un imac G5 ça va dépoter et ça n'ira en tout cas pas moins vite.



J'ai vu tes videos... Pas mal du tout... Maintenant ce qu'il faut expliquer au PCiste, c'est qu'avec un bipro G4 ou G5, on fait la même chose avec toutes les séquences qui lisent en même temps !!


----------



## Gabi (23 Octobre 2004)

Un imac G5 qui rame ?  :mouais: 
Ca doit vraiment être un manque de ram !
Avec 1 Go de ram, voilà ce que ça donne :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=920121#post920121


----------



## sweet (23 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, lorsque je dois conseiller quelqu'un pour l'achat d'un Mac, chose qui m'arrive très souvent ces derniers temps  , je leur "impose" l'achat immédiat du maximum de ram possible.



Salut !!

Je suis absolument d'accord !! C'est un problème général sur nos MAC, Apple ne nous met jamais assez de RAM en config standard !!   
Philou si tu peus n'hésite pas, 1Go c'est un bon début, ne mets pas moins !!

Mais sache aussi que cette lenteur est aussi due l'OS X , simplement ce que tu perds en rapidité d'ouverture, tu le regagne 2 fois en laissant tes applis ouvertes !!   

Pour te dire je bosse quotidienement sur mon G5 avec 8-12 applis ouvertes durant des heures et je n'ais pratiquement jamais de soucis, de temps en temps une appli qui quitte, mais jamais de gros soucis !!

Une dernière précision quant à cette pseudo lenteur, il faut aussi savoir que l'ouverture des applis est lente mais qu'une fois lancées ça bosse très vite et c'est très stable !!
En plus cette sois-disant lenteur est non seulement en rapport avec l'OS X, la RAM mais aussi le PROCOS,comme je le dit ici (poste 16) c'est un tout.
Là j'ai comparer un P4 3,2Ghz/2Go RAM/WinXP Pro avec mon G5/2X2Ghz/4.5Go RAM/OS X 10.3.5 et franchement la différence de rapidité est inexistante !!
Mais si tu mets 1Go dans ton iMac G5, que tu configures ta machine nickel et que tu prends les habitudes MAC (laisser les applis ouvertes) et bien je suis certain que tu serra enchanté de ta machine.

Salutations, Chris.

PS: Dès que je peut je monte la RAM de mon G5 à 8 Go ça sera encore mieux !!


----------



## Philou1789 (27 Octobre 2004)

Pour finir sur mon ex-envi de iMac voilà mon expérience du jour.

Je suis allé chez Surcouf ce midi avec un collègue qui comme moi voulait un imac G5 20Pouces pour faire du montage vidéo.
Et comme moi, il a eu l'impression que cela "ramé" (je mets des " car vous les maceux vous êtes succeptible).
Notament au 1er lancement d'iDVD on a attendu bien 10 sec l'affichage du logiciel.

Il demande son avis au vendeur qui lui a répondu "C'est un PC qui vous faut monsieur".
Voila sans explication, sans rien, dégouté mon collègue est alors parti en économisant 2000euros!!

Pour des anciens et toujours PC user votre monde est inpénétrable apparement si on ne dit pas d'entrée de jeu "Ouah c'est génial".

Amusez vous bien avec vos Mac, pour mon collègue et moi c'est la fin de nos réve d'iMAC

Ciao


----------



## FloX (27 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir sur mon ex-envi de iMac voilà mon expérience du jour.
> 
> Je suis allé chez Surcouf ce midi avec un collègue qui comme moi voulait un imac G5 20Pouces pour faire du montage vidéo.
> Et comme moi, il a eu l'impression que cela "ramé" (je mets des " car vous les maceux vous êtes succeptible).
> ...



Ok à bientot sur au choix : Clubic, Hardware.fr, TT-Hardware, Pcinpact, PPC ou autres   

Comme on voit bien que tu as des difficultés pour lire et interpréter un texte je pense qu'il vaut mieux que tu prennes un pc, en effet tout le monde t'indique qu'avec 256 Mo de ram la machine est lente et toi TU CAPTES QUEDALLE !!!   

Allez va le mac c'est pas une fin en soit et c'est pas inévitable si tu te sens plus à l'aise avec un pc, eh bien fonce


----------



## krigepouh (27 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> ...Voila sans explication, sans rien, dégouté mon collègue est alors parti en économisant 2000euros!!...


 
Mon frère, PC man depuis des années viens de faire son switch ce matin, il s'est offert un PM G4  1,25 Ghz, 768 Mo de ram, qu'il va passer à 1,25 Go pour ¤ 880...
 

En même temps c'est un peu "bien fait" pour Apple, car ils devraient arrêter de faire les guignols avec leur barette de 256 Mo !! C.Q.F.D

Ciao


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2004)

@ Philou

 ça rame???  et tu restes chez PC parceque iDVD a mis 10 secondes à ouvrir...lol..et bien :rateau: bon...vu la pénurie de iMac G5 ton choix a fait un heureux au moins...


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

@ Philou

Normalement sous Mac OS X les applis on les ouvre pas, elle restent ouvertes !


----------



## benamad (28 Octobre 2004)

Sur mon Imac 1,8 Ghz avec 1 Go de ram, iDVD mets 2 sec a s'ouvrir (et encore je l'ai lancé avec pas mal d'applis derriere)
Bref les vendeurs devraient booster leur imac de demo car ca ne rend rien en 256 Mo apparemment.
Et comme il a ete dis c'est un peu la faute d'Apple (en meme temps je prefere achete la ram ailleurs pour moins cher)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## benamad (28 Octobre 2004)

en tout cas pour ceux qui ne veulent pas que ca rame a moindre cout de ram vous pouvez toujours jetez un coup d'oeil a ma signature


----------



## scanjet33 (31 Octobre 2004)

salut à tous ,
 je viens de switcher en commandant un i-mac g5 avec 512 de ram sur un slot
 , trop impatient d'attendre le mois de décembre , je viens d'acheter une barette samsung sur cd-discount (meilleur prix actuellement)
 Ma question est; sera-t-elle parfaitement compatible avec la 512 d'apple?
 Je sais , j'aurai mieux fait de me renseigner avant  mais si ca ne colle pas je pourrai toujours la mettre dans la casserolle(mon pc, ah ah)
 Merci de votre réponse
 henri


----------



## krigepouh (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème ; par contre pour tirer pleinement parti de ton iMac G5 (mode 128 bits) il semble qu'il faille mettre deux barrettes rigoureusement identiques.
Un petit tour sur le site de macbidouille
Lien n°1
Lien n°2

a+


----------



## scanjet33 (31 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la compatibilité, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème ; par contre pour tirer pleinement parti de ton iMac G5 (mode 128 bits) il semble qu'il faille mettre deux barrettes rigoureusement identiques.
> Un petit tour sur le site de macbidouille
> Lien n°1
> Lien n°2
> ...


 c'est bien l'histoire du bus mémoire qui me chiffone, le problème est qu'il n'y pas de réponse formelle.
 c'est plutot : " il semble qu'il faille deux barettes strictement identiques" et là-dessus Apple communique très mal dans ses précisions"ajout de mémoire"


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

scanjet33 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien l'histoire du bus mémoire qui me chiffone, le problème est qu'il n'y pas de réponse formelle.
> c'est plutot : " il semble qu'il faille deux barettes strictement identiques" et là-dessus Apple communique très mal dans ses précisions"ajout de mémoire"



C'est bien simple que pour avoir les bus en 128 bits c'est barrettes strictements identiques 

Donc avec les deux barrettes dont tu disposes sur sera en 64 bits.


----------

